# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Оформление и декорации

## oljaTs

к Дню независимости. Для изготовления радуги я также использовала креповую бумагу. Нарезала полоски (можно было поуже) и склеила их между собой. Это оформление - многофункциональное (ко всем праздникам подходит. Кроме Нового года и Рождества,конечно). Надеюсь рассмотреть удастся.
так выглядят мои шапочки-цветы, о которых я писала ранее (картонная крестовина+лепестки из плотной креповой бумаги+завязочки). Шапочки следует надевать на макушку, либо на бант,либо на хвостик, иначе сползут.

[IMG]http://*********ru/273583.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## valyushka65

*Игрушки своими руками, сборник*
для театра
http://www.kodges.ru/20107-igrushki-...i-sbornik.html
Страниц: 915
Формат: DJVU
Размер: 12,9 Мб
Качество: Нормальное
Язык: Русский

Содержание:
Сборник из 8 книг в формате djvu: «Дымковская игрушка» Шпикалова Т. и др.; «Как сделать и запустить воздушного змея» Риджуэй Гарольд; «Куклы - своими руками» Карин Нойшюц; «Мягкие игрушки своими руками» Боттон Н.; «Русские обряды и традиции. Народная кукла» Котова И. Н. и др.; «Техника театра кукол» Федотов А. Я.; «Узоры Полхов-Майдана»; «Toys and Games to Make» Webster J.
Дымковская игрушка. Шпикалова Т., Величкина Г. Изд.: Мозаика-Синтез, 26 с. Раскрашивая картинки, лепя и раскрашивая фигурки, ребенок почувствует характерные особенности дымковского искусства.
Как сделать и запустить воздушного змея. Риджуэй Гарольд. Изд.: Центрполиграф, 2007, 98 с. Приведено два десятка лучших конструкций воздушных змеев и подробно рассказывается, как изготовить их в домашних условиях.
Куклы - своими руками. Карин Нойшюц. М.: Evidentis, 2001, 192 с., ISBN 5-7808-0026-X. Советы и рекомендации о том, как самому сделать различные куклы для ребенка - от самых простых до довольно сложных. Книга переведена на 6 европейских языков и постоянно переиздается.
Мягкие игрушки своими руками. Боттон Н. Изд.: Мир книги, 2007, 89 с., ISBN 978-5-486-01724-7. Украсьте свой дом симпатичными мягкими игрушками, которые вы можете смастерить сами в лучших традициях различных стран Европы и Азии. Вязаные игрушки спицами и крючком.
Русские обряды и традиции. Народная кукла. Котова И. Н., Котова А. С., СПб.: «Паритет», 2003, 240 с. + вкл. 16 с., ISBN 5-93437-148-7. Авторы в доступной форме воссоздают уникальные приемы изготовления обрядовых и игровых кукол, сопровождавших быт русских крестьян.
Техника театра кукол. Федотов А. Я. М.: Искусство, 1953, 208 с. Все вопросы, связанные с организацией и осуществлением материальной части кукольного спектакля. Описанные конструкции кукол и сценические выгородки взяты в основном из Центрального театра кукол под руководством Образцова С. В.
Узоры Полхов-Майдана. Город мастеров. Изд.: Мозаика-Синтез, 12 с. Село Полхов-Майдан в Нижегородской области издавна знаменито своими народными промыслами. Книга будет полезна для организации плодотворного досуга детей.
Toys and Games to Make. Webster J. Изд.: Wills & Hepworth, 1969, 50 с. Изготовление игрушек из подвернувшихся под руку предметов. Язык английский, но из рисунков все понятно. Забавная книжка!
_____________

----------


## skripka

как украсить зал шарами
http://www.studio-art.ru/book19.html

----------


## Павлова Людмила

Я украшала осенними гирляндами. Покупала на черкизоне, но сейчас его прикрыли... Можно поискать где продают искусственные цветы. Еще можно к центральной стене прикрепить сверху свисающие стволы из белой бумаги, склеить скотчем длинную полоску, на них нарисовать черные полосочки, получится березовый ствол. И также сверху прикрепить свисающие желтые и ораньжевые веточки, сделанные из гофрированной бумаги. Такие же веточки можно посвешивать с плафонов ламп(прикрепить двусторонним или обычным скотчем). Можно еще попросить у групп сделать гирлянды из цветной бумаги листья и тоже посвешивать или прилепить к занавескам.

----------


## Иришка Б

Девочки а мы берёзовый ствол делаем из белой туалетной бумаги-и вырезать ничего не надо!

----------


## Ульбинка

А я нарисовала (срисовала по клеточкам) на ватмане медведя, лису, волка, зайца, ёжика, вырезала их по контуру и  на центральную стенку! А вокруг жёлтые листики, листики, листики... И с люстр на ниточках свисают кленовые листья (их надо предварительно утюгом разгладить, чтоб не сворачивались в трубочку).Вот мы и в осеннем лесу!

----------


## Фрося

Мы с напарницей сделали вот такую ширму из двух обручей и трех трубок, которые крепятся между собой  кронштейнами для пластиковых труб.
[IMG]http://*********org/14812m.jpg[/IMG]
Детям легко из него выбегать, смотрится красочно. 
[IMG]http://*********org/57823m.jpg[/IMG]
Интересно выглядит драматизация сказки "Теремок", когда дети выглядывают и произносят свой текст.
[IMG]http://*********org/49631m.jpg[/IMG]
Идея ширмы принадлежит Э.П.Костиной - автору программы "Камертон". Мы только воплотили ее в жизнь и придумали новый способ соединения. Очень легко убирается на хранение. Три трубочки, два обруча и рулончики атласных лент.
[IMG]http://*********org/45535m.jpg[/IMG]

Кронштейны продаются в хозяйственных магазинах. В отделах с пластиковыми трубами для отопления, водопровода и т.д. Гриб - мягкая игрушка из магазина. Мы распороли шляпку сбоку, вставили "молнию", достаем оттуда сюрпризный мешочек с конфетами.

----------


## nadja007

Деревья вырезаются из ткани, лучше драпа или флиза (швы не так заметны, поскольку сшивается все из кусочков или просто скалывается степлером ) и прикалывается иголочками к тюли (у нас она очень дешевая,продается на вес). Все легко убирается. Деревья скручиваю в трубочку вместе с тюлью. Так оно находится в полной боевой готовности.




> Посмотрите в*НАШ ФОТОАЛЬБОМ*
> Только тему зря открыли, похожая уже есть, получается дублирование.
> 
> 
> Надежда! Очень красиво! Смотрела и ахала. А деревья и листья из ткани? Скажите, основа у вас из тюли или из другого  материала? Вы меня заинтересовали.

----------


## Ириnka

Хочу поделиться одним из способов изготовления красивых рисунков на стены. Я беру любую нужную мне картинку, желательно черно-белую, с крупными деталями (такие обычно нахожу в новых детских разукрашках), сканирую и закидываю  ее в Wёрд. А при печати использую функцию "печать плаката". Рисунок выходит на 4, 8, 16 листах, настолько большие -как вам надо. Остается склеить листы и раскрасить красками или маркерами, затем обрезать лишнее по контуру. Если кого заинтересует, опишу подробнее.

----------

Лорис (13.10.2018)

----------


## баба Надя

А у меня идея оформления зала такая: в верху под самый потолок крепится рейка, к ней на одинаковом расстоянии приклеиваются атласные ленты разного цвета. Они должны быть длинные - до пола.Потом с этими лентами можно эксперементировать: можно оставить их свисить прямо (чтобы они были натянуты хорошо, внизу также прикрепиь реечку), можно закрепить в виде веера, а нокаждый кончик ленты прикрепить цветочек или осенний листик, можно переплести ленты так, как подскажет ваша фантазия. 
А еще мы делаем красивые украшения для зала из потолочных касетонов. Если кого заинтересует, расскажу подробнее.

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Девчата,хочу нынче ёлочку украсить в фиолетово-серебристый цвет.Уже купила шары и бусы таких же цветов,а в цветочном магазине нежно-фиолетовую сетку.А сегодня оформляли лестнечный пролёт,назвали его "Осень",правда пока повешали только шторы и люстру,но уже красиво получается.Если научите как с флэшки скинуть сюда фото,то сможите оценить.




> Девочки, посоветуте. как оформить поинтереснее или сказочнее избушку Б.Я. У нас есть страрая их картона, но она довольна тяжёлая и с ней ходить трудновато.


Solnet!А ты сделай карказ из проволоки и приделай поролон со всех сторон и разукрась всё.Очень лёгкая получается избушка.

----------


## баба Надя

Очень необычные картинки на стены делали мы недавно.На ватман наносится контур рисунка. Затем наносится небольшое количество клея и прикладывается гофрированая бумага нужного цвета. Но прикладывается не просто так , а как бы сжимая, комкая ее. Получаются такие красивые складочки, эффект сжатой ткани. Смотрится ярко, объемно, красочно.

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Сетка рыбака крупная  к карнизу и листья трех цветов и трех размеров, ткань подкладочная на флизелине  Большие листья - ткань подкладочная на паралоне

В УГЛУ СЕТКА РЫБАКА-КРУПНАЯ, ЛИСТЬЯ ТКАНЬ ПОДКЛАДОЧНАЯ НА ДУБЛЕРИНЕ ! МОЖНО МЕНЯТЬ НА СЕТКЕ ВСЕ В ЗАВИСИМОСТИ ОТ ВРЕМЕНИ ГОДА! ВЕСНОЙ- БАБОЧКИ И ЦВЕТЫ И ТАК ДАЛЕЕ

----------


## Ольга 83

Очень красиво расставить по углам зала большие вазы, внутрь ваз маленькие вентиляторы. А над вазами тонкий разноцветный дождик. Вентиляторы включаються и дождик развеваеться. Еще у нас на всю стену крепиться клеенка прозрачная и на нее делаються любые апликации по теме - новый год или осень или весна.

----------


## andriagent

Мы в  основном драпируем тканью. Ёлку выкладывали  снежинками. К снежинкам крепили бусы мелкие. На 8-е марта колонны из потолочной плитки (типа Египетских) а в середине амфора в ней цветы, все из плитки потолочной. Осень. драпировали деревья осину  березу а ствол рисовали на картоне.

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

к  новому  году очень  хорошо  смотрится  когда  на стены  дождинки  крепятся( на  скоч например)  по  одной, на  расстоянии друг  от друга. Вроде  ничего  такого, но зал  становится   легким  и   переливающимся. Это  за  счет  движения  ветра.... также  пускать на  зановес  если  есть. Все  двигается  от  передвижения... и  не  ляписто  получается....

----------


## Lusik

Вот увидела осенние деревья на целофане и...решила попробовать сделать зимнюю берёзку, смотрится очень здорово.Выкладывать фото не могу, но опишу. Ствол-бумага, крона - целофан, от ствола рисуем ветки гуашью белой(удивительно, но она хорошо ложится) и потом крепим скотчем пучки серебристого дождика(30-40 см.)...это нечто! просто попробуйте!

----------


## Anna57

> Очень необычные картинки на стены делали мы недавно.На ватман наносится контур рисунка. Затем наносится небольшое количество клея и прикладывается гофрированая бумага нужного цвета. Но прикладывается не просто так , а как бы сжимая, комкая ее. Получаются такие красивые складочки, эффект сжатой ткани. Смотрится ярко, объемно, красочно.


Немного похожий прием мы использовали для оформления зала к выпуску.Сделали большую карту земли с выпуклыми горами. Горы были из белых салфеток, которые потом раскрасили гуашью с добавлением ПВА. Сверху из- за земли выглядывали мальчик и девочка, по бокам держались одной ручкой. У детей из вязальных ниток были сделаны волосы, у девочки было 2 бантика.Было очень красиво.Но конструкция получилась тяжеловата- прикрепляли на деревянный каркас.

----------


## Травка

Оформление нашего зала к Новому году. Зал большой, поэтому вживую смотрится гораздо лучше, чем на фото.
  
Почему-то фотоаппарат стал барахлить, фотки размытые получились.

----------


## Helenflor

Я не муз. работник,и вообще не имею отношения к детскому саду, я просто мама. Но каждый год устраиваю Новогодний праздник своему ребёнку и его друзьям. Вот так я оформляла холл в квартире в прошлом году, может кому-то пригодиться эта идея. Домики вырезала из самоклейки, а на стены крепила прозрачный полиэтилен (чтоб не пачкать обои) и его разукрашивала белой гуашью.



*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А ещё я делала камин. Он из картонных коробок и обклеен самоклейкой.

----------


## Любовь Борисовна

У нас в этом году такое шикарное оформление! Все, кто приходит в зал на праздник просто "Ахают".Дело в том, что наш художник-оформитель сделала арку из снежинок (бумага А4). И было их 450 штук. Вообщем, за свой многолетнюю работу я такого нигде не видела.Зал был весь ажурный: и домик снегурки, и все стены. И что главное, Дешево, но не сердито! Жаль, я не умею пока выставлять фото, но, думаю, скоро научусь, и обязательно выложу на форуме.

----------


## баба Надя

[IMG]http://*********org/180705m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот как можно украсить зал к 8 Марта. Бабочки из касетонов.
[IMG]http://*********org/186849m.jpg[/IMG]
КАСЕТОНЫ ЭТО ПОТОЛОЧНАЯ ПЛИТКА ИЗ ПЕНОПЛАСТА. ПРОДАЕТСЯ В ЛЮБОМ СТРОИТЕЛЬНОМ МАГАЗИНЕ. ВЫРЕЗАЕТСЯ ОСТРЫМ НОЖОМ.
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/14849?tid=701

----------


## nadja007

[IMG]http://*********ru/1011173m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/993765m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1048036m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1032676m.jpg[/IMG]
Офрмление зала, коридора,  к юбидею дет.сада. Юбилей был весной, поэтому весь дет.сад был украшен одинаковыми по форме цветами, которые мы нашли на YouTube :Ok: 
Awesome Paper ! How To Make Paper Flower Lamp !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hysDXOWRCM

----------


## zilena

Бабочки очень красивые. Я как-то не собирала фото с оформлением, теперь жалею. Могу только описать, что можно сделать. На 8-е марта я делала на сцене клумбу с цветами. Ограждение из пенопласта раскрасили, положили внутрь много зелени и ставили цветы из бумаги. Быстро, просто и красиво смотрится. Ещё делали из модулей и голубой ткани ручеёк.Горкой ставили модули, сверху закрепляли ткань, камешки разные сверху, а внизу подснежники (дети делали из бумаги гафрированной). цветы ставили на маленькие квадратики из пенопласта. На стене соответственно весенний пейзаж. Тоже интересно смотрится.

----------


## Лисица-Л

Девочки помогите с идеей оформления зала к спортивному празднику. Мы на центральной стене на тюль делаем надпись из цветной бумаги "Мама, папа, Я спортивная семья" , методист сказала украсить всё шариками. Может ещё что-то можно интересненькое сделать несложное:wink:

----------


## zilena

Здравствуйте, могу посоветовать ещё украсить зал бантиками из ленточек. всё на шторы вешается. Ещё мы делаем так: рисуем из бумаги предметы, например, мячики, кубики, пирамидки, улыбки, нотки и на леску со скрепкой на шторы цепляем. быстро делать, вешать и снимать. Ещё можно обручи украсить разноцветными ленточками (обмотать, сделать  виде "Карусели" и привесить на стены).  
Лена.

----------


## genez

> Девочки помогите с идеей оформления зала к спортивному празднику. Мы на центральной стене на тюль делаем надпись из цветной бумаги "Мама, папа, Я спортивная семья" , методист сказала украсить всё шариками. Может ещё что-то можно интересненькое сделать несложное


у меня нет к сожалению фото.........я нарисовала олимпийского мишку и вокруг него повесила вырезанные спортивные символы..........

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Оформление зала тема-  " Весна" идеи? В прошлом году на сетку от потолка до пола мы выкладывали бабочек готовых и цветы?  А в этом году? Даже не знаю........

----------


## Ульбинка

> Оформление зала тема-  " Весна" идеи? В прошлом году на сетку от потолка до пола мы выкладывали бабочек готовых и цветы?  А в этом году? Даже не знаю........


Может быть солнышко и птичек для разнообразия?

----------


## гномик

> Паталок в шарах и красивых ярких пятёрках.


Мы тоже делали на выпуск -потолок в гелевых шарах, только на конце ленточки были колокольчики и надпись "Выпускник 2009" Очень красиво смотрится!!!! :Ok:  :Aga: 
А в конце праздника дети брали шарики, выходили на улицу , загадывали желание и отпускали шарик " в небо".:smile:

----------


## Захарова Ольга

И я присоединяюсь, так красиво и действительно ничего лишнего.

Да, девочки, у меня идея возникла по поводу проведения 8 марта, у нас на центральной стене шторы, они раздвигаются, а на стене наклеена потолочка белая, вот думаю, пусть дети нарисуют картину Весны, а то все она никак не наступит(весна).По краям сделаю рамку из бордюров потолочных и постепенно будет добавлять, чтобы получился пейзаж весенний. Первое будет солнышко и соответсвенно хоровод с солнышком, а дальше, может подскажете, какие у Вас идеи возникнут, сценарий для средней группы.

----------


## Лерцами

Хорошая задумка и по моему здесь возможности безграничные. Добавляем цветы - танец с цветами, бабочек - танец бабочек (или жуков, муравьишек с гусеницей и т.д.), домик - загадать загадку, кто в нём живёт?, вышел персонаж. Я правильно поняла вашу идею?

----------


## Татьяна Николаевна

проба пера!!!!о-о-о-о-о-го-го-го!!!!как я счастлива,что у меня получилось поместить первое изображение,только теперь надо разобраться как перевернуть его!это оформление на день победы в прошлом году!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Добрый день всем девочкам!
Я очень редко, но бываю в разделах для воспитателей и музруководителей. Помогаю своей подруге воспитателю, у нее интернета нет. И вот на днях я делала съемку для отчета о деятельности одному сельскому садику. И мне очень понравились аппликации на стенах. Оказалось, что их делает сама заведущая :Vah:  Садик очень маленький, детишек всего 15 человек...ну такой душевный. И мне захотелось показать миру аппликации на стенах, сделанные этой заведующей(интернета у нее тоже нет:frown:). Чтобы не возникало обид и вопросов о авторстве, это делала Ференчук Елена Ивановна
Вообще у них очень маленький, но дружный коллектив...садик, хотели закрывать, а теперь благодаря нашему фильму об этом садике, обратили на него внимание....вот эти аппликации....а вдруг, кому то они тоже понравятся( снято с разрешения автора...по моему даже не все сняла)
не знаю в ту ли я тему выставляю :Oj: 
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG][/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

в одно сообщение все не влезло :Oj:

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

Вот так нам оформили зал на выпуск....

----------


## leyno

Может кому то пригодится моя идея для украшения зала или кулис на сцене. У меня было много разных лоскутов ткани, которые лежали мертвым грузом. Я вырезала серединку кружочком и сам цветок, соединила их вместе паетками, а края,что бы не сыпались, легонько обжигала над свечкой.Цветы сделала больших и маленьких размеров. Они хорошо смотрятся и быстро вешаются- булавками приколол и  висит глаз радует, а хранить легко, места много не занимает.Только прогладить с изнаночной стороны утюгом и снова можно цеплять куда то. Это фото только больших цветков, а маленькие на работе, на цветные ленты длинные приметаны и свисают на веревке- зал нам украшают.



Цветы делать из синтетической ткани, т.к.края слегка плавятся у лепестков и потом не обсыпаются и не растрепываются.Хочу поделиться еще одним простым вариантом изготовления тросточек, мы их использовали в танце Чарльстон.Пособирали по знакомым поломанные большие зонтики- тросточки, разобрали так, чтобы осталась лишь палочка.Из стрейчевой ткани ( стрейчбархат или бодифлекс например) сшила прямой поясок ( пусть он будет пошире и подлинней, лишнее в диаметр ляжет, а по длине обрежете потом), вывернуть швом внутрь и натянуть на палку, конец зашить,а низ палочки обклеить прозрачным скотчем, а то при соприкосновении с полом она со временем начинает рваться. Очень практичные, долговечные и просты в изготовлении.

----------


## energizer70

Может кому-нибудь пригодиться по оформлению залов следующая информация.

Цветовое оформление подбирается в соответствии с особенностями цветовидения и цветовосприятия детей, назначением помещения и условиями его эксплуатации. Известно, что цветовое воздействие интерьера тем естественнее, чем более цветовые тона стен, пола и потолка соответствуют впечатлениям, получаемым человеком в природе: тональность пола по ассоциации с землей должна иметь более темную, насыщенную окраску; стены — по аналогии с пейзажем — будут светлее, а потолок совсем светлый, как небосвод.
Известно также, что теплые и насыщенные цвета как бы приближают, сдвигают границы пространства, в котором мы находимся, в то время как холодные и осветленные тона удаляют их и раздвигают, увеличивают объем того же интерьера. В практике используются приемы контрастных цветовых сочетаний и сближенных тонов. Первый применяется в случаях, когда внимание должно акцентироваться на каком-то объекте, фрагменте, детали интерьера; этим приемом художники-оформители пользуются при окраске вестибюлей, коридоров и других переходных помещений.
Сближенные цветосочетания применяются в отделке помещений для постоянного пребывания детей. 

Режим освещения детского сада, его характер (солнечное или искусственное: люминесцентные лампы или лампы накаливания), интенсивность и направленность светового потока, внешний вид окон, светильников и занавесей — все это определяет условия эстетического оформления помещений. По мнению специалистов, сочетание естественного и искусственного освещения в одном помещении практически безвредно для детей. Однако надо помнить, что искусственное освещение изменяет правильную цветопередачу окраски интерьера, произведений живописи и оборудования: при использовании ламп накаливания красные, оранжевые и желтые тона высветляются, а синие и фиолетовые темнеют; при люминесцентном дневном освещении (ЛД) все цвета приобретают голубоватый оттенок, а лампы (ЛБ) смягчают тона и дают более приятный бело-розовый оттенок. Форма и внешний вид светильника, высота и характер подвеса определяются целесообразностью освещения. Чистота стекол, единый подбор ламп по мощности и цветовому свечению (ЛД или ЛБ) — это тоже эстетика освещения.
Освещение функционально связано с цветом. Известно, что и тем и другим в интерьере можно создать атмосферу хмурого или солнечного дня. Неравномерность освещения создает иллюзию рельефности, «волнистости» стены. Небольшое, но хорошо освещенное помещение кажется просторнее, наряднее. Монотонность протяженности коридора нарушают поперечным расположением ленточных светильников. Свето- и цветозонирование помогает выявить красоту архитектурных объемов помещений.
В детском саду применяется фронтальное равномерное освещение. Однако такое инертное, бестеневое освещение, очень важное для здоровья малышей, не вызывает у детей эстетического чувства. Наблюдения показывают, что направленное освещение создает зону эмоционального притяжения, привлекает интерес ребенка к освещенному объекту. Дополнительное освещение учебной доски, уголка природы, зон самостоятельной художественной деятельности и т. д., их высветление в ненастье и зимнее время способствует оптимизации педагогического процесса, благотворно влияет на детей. В декоративных целях проводится подсвечивание выставок детского творчества, озеленения в интерьере. Хорошо использовать вид из окна: в этом случае занавеси подбираются так, чтобы картина природы предстала перед детьми во всей своей красе.

При входе в зал сразу должно быть ясно, где его центральная стена: на ней обычно размещается праздничное убранство. Эта стена должна быть хорошо освещена и по возможности не иметь отвлекающих внимание деталей. По периметру свободных стен зала нужно установить карнизы, а над центральной — «колосник» из 2—3 карнизов для подвеса более сложных декораций. Всегда украшают зал цветы, зелень.
Важным условием цветового решения зала является своеобразие, неповторимость его окраски по сравнению с другими помещениями детского сада. Учитывая колорит праздничного оформления, здесь не следует вводить много красного цвета. В зале возможны и желательны композиции, выполненные средствами монументально-декоративного искусства. Это может быть мозаика, керамические рельефы, композиции из цветного и черного металла в сочетании с фактурно обработанной древесиной, гобелен или другие изделия ковроткачества. Эти композиции лучше располагать на боковых стенах.

----------


## музраб

Жидкий раствор сваренного крахмала образует на вате тонкую корочку, не меняя цвета  поделки. Так мы сделали из папье-маше боьшой шар, обклеяли тонким слоем ваты, а сверзу слегка обмазали крахмальным раствором и пока он был сырой посыпали резаным  новогодним дождиком, получился огромный снежный ком лоя сюрпризного момента. Так же обмазали и украсили снежки из ваты.
[IMG]http://*********org/716561m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## berryX

Девочки, вы все такие МАСТЕРИЦЫ - КЛАСС! Даже не представляла, что такую красоту можно сделать. Спасибо, что делитесь своими наработками. Хочу попросить у вас совета :  собралась сделать репку из папье-маше на сюрпризный момент, надула шар, но он не на столько большой (да к тому-же лопнул). Теперь мучаюсь вопросом - что обклеивать (нужен большой полушар чтобы "репка" стояла)
Посоветуйте - нужно успеть до Осенних праздников..... :Oj:

----------


## светлячечек

попробуйте обклеить фитбольный мяч, мы на Новый год делали снежный ком, откуда появлялись подарки...удачи!

----------


## berryX

Девочки, я нашла выход из ситуации - буду обклеивать большой мяч (на котором прыгают). Одна из сотрудниц должна принести. Если всё получится - скину фотку.

----------


## energizer70

> Дорогие коллеги! Кто ставил сказку "Дюймовочка", поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями оформления зала.


Мне кажется, что  в оформлении может присутствовать цветочная тема. Может такое  замечательное воплощение направит в нужном  направлении?!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1921296m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1912080m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1916176m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1900816m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1905936m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1964307m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1962259m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1963283m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1953043m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1943827m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina55

Я ставила сказку "Дюймовочка". Выставляю фрагменты оформления центральной и боковой стены. Оформление было очень удачное.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

Скоро начнём все активно готовиться к Новому году. Нашла в Сети рисунки - как вырезать красивые снежинки. Думаю, пригодится для оформления.

----------


## r39

Вот наш Осенний зал. Деревья из картонных труб (из под ковров и линолеума) и живых веток. Листочки из сжатой бумаги (в зависимости от сезона переклеиваем). Журавли из проклеенного в несколько слоёв ватмана - они уже лет 5 "работают". Тучки тоже из этой серии - они подвешены к потолку. здесь плохо видно: к ним подвешены капельки из фольги - когда включается кондиционер они "шуршат"  и качаются.

----------


## Lara

Увидела здесь замечательные репки, подумала, может маски пригодятся
Спасибо tfeofilova за симпатичные маски к сказкам
Колобок
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3827833
Репка
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3829099

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Девочки, только нашла эту тему!!!! Как говорится, познаю все со временем!!!!
Сейчас буду делиться, не судите строго))

Мы к выпускному делали все садиком вот такие ромашки! Смотрелось так)

----------


## kiss_Юлия



----------


## kiss_Юлия

Вот такого зяку на 8 марта рисовала))

----------


## kiss_Юлия



----------


## beauty-aleks

> Мы к выпускному делали все садиком вот такие ромашки! Смотрелось так)


Скажите, а как вы их делали?

----------


## kiss_Юлия

> Скажите,пожалуйста,у вас дети сидели "как бы за партами"?Очень интересная идея?Это было удобно?


Нет))) там в отражении видно, мы ставили наискосо по два стульчика, получалось мальчик-девочка и так рядком))



Вроде деткам было не удобно, точнее даже не так)) им было не привычно "интересно")) потому что,как по стандарту обычно утренники проводят стульчики или рядком или друг за другом...

----------


## energizer70

> Девочки, плитесь  идеями по поводу декораций , как сделать тропинку на Новый год??? Я думаю из снежинок выложить????
> 
> По сценарию дети ищут волшебный КЛУБОК....из чего его сделать????)



По поводу клубка: К новому году начинают продавать всевозможные гирлянды. есть такие, которые работают от батареек. они с выключателем. я такую гирлянду использовала для украшения кораблика. белые медвежата вывозили корабль (на колесах) с огоньками

[IMG]http://*********net/209224m.jpg[/IMG]

так вот эту же идею можно использовать для волшебного клубка. из гирлянды сформировать шар, вложить его в чехол, сшитый из синтипона. в нужную минуту нажать включатель и ваш клубок будет сверкать волшебным светом.

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Девочки, поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями оформления ЕЛКИ!!!))
Завед. хочет как-то необычно, "по-модном",современному,а у меня фантазии не хватает,я привыкла к традиционным шарам. В интернете не могу найти совсем что-то.
В том году главную елку украшали синими и красными шарами и бантами,а маленькую,при входе куклами-скоморохами и эльфами....


Даже и не знаю,как быть...=(

----------


## leyno

Теперь у меня есть ширма для спектаклей.Вообще то она состоит из двух одинаковых половин и раздвигается, но на фото только одна часть , а то габариты комнаты не позволяют поставить 2 вместе  :Smile3:

----------


## leyno

> Хорошая идея!
> А вы не могли бы по-подробнее рассказать о её изготовлении?Она собирается?







Только тройные переходники посажены на клей "Момент" и колеса прикручены на шурупы, а все остальное просто вставляется.Она полностью разборная( на фотографии это видно), колесики- фурнитура для мебели, а остальные запчасти - пластиковые трубы для воды ( они шли по 3 метра каждая, а мы сами разрезали на нужную длину), и переходники для этих же труб.

----------


## КСЮША

ЦДТ г.Вичуга  Инсценировка  сказки : "Мешок яблок"
[ URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s56.radikal.ru/i151/1011/db/1edae728de98.jpg.html][/URL]

----------


## л-л-л

> Девочки, у меня танец звездочек, поделитесь идеями, как сделать звездочки для девочек????
> Я думала взять большой плотный картон и фольгой его облепить, чтобы они в руках звезду держали, может кто-то подскажет еще варианты?


Я делала небольшие звёздочки из картона с фольгой, но с петельками, которые одеваются на средние пальчики. И от звёздочек ещё хвостик из дождика.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> у меня танец звездочек, поделитесь идеями, как сделать звездочки для девочек????


Вот мои звездочки. Картон, обклееный тонкой прозрачной серебряной тканью,  украшен золотыми маленькими кружочками и звездочками, с обратной стороны каждой такой звездочке привязали самую обычную зажигалку с фонариком, в темноте очень ярко "горели" они синим светом.

----------


## gallina1

Уважаемые коллеги! Предлагаю вам вариант оформления зала к Новому году:

----------


## jula_11

> Девочки, у меня танец звездочек, поделитесь идеями, как сделать звездочки для девочек????
> Я думала взять большой плотный картон и фольгой его облепить, чтобы они в руках звезду держали, может кто-то подскажет еще варианты?


А можно взять ненужные СD диски и наклеить на них с двух сторон звёздные лучики, а чтобы держать такую звёздочку,на диск при помощи 2-стороннего скотча прикрепить большую палочку от мороженого. Это мои фантазии. Попробую сама сделать нечто похожее для танца звёздочек.

----------


## piyavoshka

Вот такие елочки изготовила инструктор по труду Садилина В.Н. с детками детского дома

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Девочкки, смотрите какая красота!!) Мне кажется ))

----------


## Елена Ре-Ми-зова

Здравствуйте! Позвольте и мне внести свой вклад в общую копилку. Это школьный театр, который оформлен мною в помещении бомбоубежища. Такие уж у нас реалии..Вариант оооченьь  бюджетный."Из того, что было..."  Я новичок здесь. Еще не разобралась, как вставлять картинки на форум. Поэтому пока только ссылка.            http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/e-lenar.../album/124603/

----------

NikTanechka (21.06.2018)

----------


## mara400

Девочки, нужно сделать декорации зимнего леса: кусты и деревья в одном стиле!

----------


## nadja007

> Девочки, нужно сделать декорации зимнего леса: кусты и деревья в одном стиле!


Использую плоские тканевые деревья - удобно в пользовании круглый год! Теперь часто использую для декораций театральные зановесы, особенно удобно для сказок. Тут у нас как раз Сказочный лес - не хватает сугробов, обычно кладу мешки с подарками, которые замечательно исполняют роль сугробов.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2068409m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2079673m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2066361m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

Профессиональный художник нарисовал зимний пейзаж на зеркалах в музыкальном зале к новогодним утренникам. В "живую" смотрится супер!  Особенно замерзшая речка, это кусочек зеркала, который не закрасили (в ней отражается ковер с пола)



Вот эти же зеркала "без боевой раскраски" 


А это зимняя картинка-зеркало  одной из групп

----------


## Helenflor

А это наша скромная избушка для домашнего праздника.

----------


## мальвина19

Оформление муз. зала .Новый год.,, .

----------


## Фуксия

Вот мое оформление "Новый год в подводном царстве", а также Квакуня и Морская царица.А еще танец русалок

----------


## tigricadn

Девочки! Посмотрите "Подснежники в вазочке" может кто попробует сделать, нашла в интернете
Ссылка http://www.detkityumen.ru/interesno/54559/

----------


## Вета

Не знаю - получится или нет?! Попробую выложить небольшой фотоотчёт с НГ праздников. Это - фото с нескольких утренников. Старшие попадали в подводное царство к Водокруту и Квакуне.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cbLj...embedded#at=98

----------

echeva (13.10.2018)

----------


## Вета

Кажется, получилось!!! Тогда ещё один - видеоотчёт - как мы - весь детский сад - готовится к НГ празднику во 2 мл.гр. "Капризная Хлопушка и весёлый Петрушка" Снимала моя подруга.
Жалко, не попало в эту съёмку, как родители вставали парами по залу и делали "туннель", а ребята в "ехали в поезде" внутри него в гости к Д.М. 
Смотрелось классно!!! :Ok: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR60z...layer_embedded

----------

echeva (13.10.2018)

----------


## Насхатовна

А какие идеи на 23 февраля? У меня 2 года назад был так зал оформлен. Ничего смотрелось.

С потолка свешивались голуби из поролона. Можно еще добавить что-то.

----------


## Лариса812

очень красивые цветочки для оформления на 8 Марта.





Не получилось скопировать адрес, потому так много.

----------


## kiss_Юлия

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/872371...er_paper_ball/

вот выкладываю ссылочку на цветы, думаю многим перед 8 марта идея понравится!) Я уже занялась, со временем покажу свои труды)))

----------


## Лариса812

Цветочки для оформления зала на 8 Марта

----------


## Лариса812

> Здравствуйте коллеги - вы  такие рукодельницы и нет границ вашим фантазиям. Помогите пожалуйста,  может кто- то делал костюм мухи-цокотухи? Как сделать крылышки( для взрослого человека)?


 Оксана, мы делали крылышки из подкладки под паркет (белая, тонкая). Спросите у строительных магазинах.

----------


## мальвина19



----------


## energizer70

> Девочки-рукодельницы, помогите, пожалуйста, с идеями оформления сказки "Муха-Цокотуха"! Всем заранее большое спасибо!


_Посмотрите постановки видео, может, что для себя увидите._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FGR9kKGo2o

_А здесь фото из театральных спектаклей. 
_
[IMG]http://*********net/744691m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/734451m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/726259m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/770290m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/755954m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/751858m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/727285m.jpg[/IMG]

_Оформление может быть любой цветочной тематики, или народной-самоварно-платочной_

----------


## energizer70

_Светлана, я не знаю украшаете вы сцену в зале или же большую сцену. 
У нас все фестивали обычно проходят в Доме Творчества.
На нашем форуме есть такой раздел, загляните, может какие идеи возьмите_

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%ED%E8%FF-%F1%

_Мне кажется не стоит привязываться именно к музыкальному фестивалю, пусть важным будет Детский, отсюда праздник, радость..... и вполне подойдут шары. все конечно еще зависит от материальной составляющей
вот здесь из инета, можно поискать 
_
[IMG]http://*********net/935377m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/941521m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/927185m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/955861m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/949717m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/934357m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/940501m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/929237m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tatyanushka

наш зал на осенних праздниках в этом году

----------


## гунька

Девочки, а я для сюрпризного момента на Новогоднем утреннике вот такой котел сварганила. Варили-варили подарки....ребятишки обалдели просто! Заглядывали-ничего не было и вдруг подарки!!!

----------


## Tatti

> попробуйте обклеить фитбольный мяч, мы на Новый год делали снежный ком, откуда появлялись подарки...удачи!


А я делала папье-маше.3 огромных снежных кома.Долго ,правда,но здорово

----------


## Valesy

> Валентина, а из чего сделаны эти деревья?


*Андреевна*, Нина, идея не моя, но сделано моими руками))). Крона вырезана канцелярским ножом из ватмана (сложить два листа вместе), рисунок придумывала сама. Ствол - картонная трубка из-под клеёнки, я её обмотала белой тканью, но можно конечно и покрасить. Держится это всё на крестовине. Кустики - на спортивных дугах. Огромное спасибо за идею Людмиле (Lucyen) из Якутии.

----------


## val_mv

- а так я делала для старшей группы -первоклассник, первый меняла на второклассник (у меня школьники)

----------


## val_mv

А нам приходится этим заниматься т.к. оформление шарами надо  оплачивать, а финансы поют романсы- мягко говоря..
 -может кому пригодится приоформлении  зала

[IMG]7.radikal.ru/i426/1203/a9/37b646352d11.jpg.html][/URL][/IMG]- 8 марта 2 рояля

девчонки привет вам от Шапокляк и крыски Лариски[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## гунька

А это наш зал к 8 марта. Рисовала все быстренько, поэтому получилось не очень....но все равно при освещении было красиво!

----------


## energizer70

http://stranamasterov.ru/node/413956?tid=451

----------


## energizer70

_Вполне подходящая идея и для садов_



http://katrai.ru/post233617378/

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, осеннее оформление  выставила здесь.*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4476510

----------


## МамаКати



----------


## МамаКати

[IMG][/IMG] А это боковая стена. Сказка была-"Снежная королева"

----------

echeva (13.10.2018)

----------


## МамаКати

[IMG][/IMG]
А это музыкальный зал, здесь проходят елки для 2-х ясельных групп

----------


## МамаКати

А это оформление на 8 марта

----------

echeva (13.10.2018)

----------


## МамаКати

[IMG][/IMG]
Это восьмерочка поближе.

----------


## МамаКати

[IMG][/IMG] Это наши ведущие музыкального кафе -Пончик  и Карамелька.

----------


## МамаКати

[IMG][/IMG]
Это наша полянка на выпускной
Ой извините, эт только часть загрузить не могу полностью картинку.

----------


## вера денисенко

> _Люстра по такому же типу, как и предыдущая._
> 
> [IMG]http://*********su/2928895m.jpg[/IMG]


замечательная люстра))))

мы тоже используем метод аппликации...сцена из спектакля "Аистёнок и Пугало"

----------


## вера денисенко

мы тоже используем метод аппликации...сцена из спектакля "Аистёнок и Пугало"[/QUOTE]

сцена из спектакля "Огниво"
задники рисуем сами на основе укрывного материала для сада и огорода....используем ширмы и кубы...

----------


## вера денисенко

> _Ценно сделанное своими руками. процесс всегда увлекателен, было бы время и сподвижники
> Спасибо, что поделились  столь красочным оформлением._


сподвижников к сожалению нет...это наш первый опыт рисования задников из такого материала ,водоимульсионкой и коллером....просто у нас нет финансовой возможности...и поэтому выходим из положения подручными средствами так выходит на много дешевле чем использовать гуашь,или краски по ткани и сама основа стоит метр 10 рублей чем белая простая ткань(которая метр у нас стоит 80 рублей)....Спасибо большое за добрые слова)))

----------


## energizer70

_Думаю, что многие здесь так работают, в основном на собственном энтузиазме, хорошо, если кто-нибудь родители или администрация дадут "субсидию", потом бросаешься на  поиски различных оптовых баз._


_Встретила волшебную снежинку, в 1 экземпляре можно сделать. она и правда диковинная_

[IMG]http://*********su/2909162m.jpg[/IMG]

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3888421/post247717241/

----------


## мальвина19



----------

Valesy (06.12.2015)

----------


## liybliana

нашла в интернете

----------


## liybliana



----------


## liybliana



----------


## liybliana



----------


## liybliana



----------

Valesy (06.12.2015)

----------


## CЕВ

а это наш  новогодний музыкальный зал

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/2597616m.jpg[/IMG]

_Елка на ткани_

http://www.kp.ru/daily/25800/2781426

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/2588403m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2579187m.jpg[/IMG]

_Цветочные шапочки_

http://master-klass.livejournal.com/393626.html?nojs=1

----------


## Anytka-80

Заинтересовали ваши цветы ,и вот нашла как их делатьhttp://www.liveinternet.ru/users/sta...post254794192/
С уважением к Вам,Анютка

----------

nastiabar (21.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> потеряла мастер-класс, найду позже


Мастер класс можно скачать здесь.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4548782

----------


## veter-koteyka

[IMG]http://*********ru/3873357m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3905100m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3888717m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3867212m.jpg[/IMG]
Последнее - можно взять как идею оформления больших ваз, которые нередко есть в музыкальных залах.

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/2699512m.jpg[/IMG]

_ЧЕМОДАН СКАЗОК_

http://dom.sibmama.ru/index.php?p=chemodan_novogodniy

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/4115025m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4114001m.jpg[/IMG]

_Увидела интересные  облака_

"Если хотите разнообразить скучные фотографии - сделайте облака.

Используйте обычные надувные шары разных размеров и диаметров и скрепите их клейкой лентой так, чтобы образовалась основа для идеального облака.

Затем смешайте большую партию пасты из воды и муки и венчиком вбейте её до получения однородной массы.

Соберите много бумаги, газеты или газетную бумагу и порвите её на большие клочья.

Погружайте клочки в нашу клейкую пасту, удалите её избытки с бумаги (бумага должна промокнуть) и обклейте поверхность «облака» полностью.

Дайте облаку полностью высохнуть. (Это может занять до суток времени).

Затем нужно сделать облака пушистыми. Для этого используйте полиэстерное волокно (синтапон, например, или любой подходящий набивочный волокнистый материал).

Покройте поверхность облака спрей-клеем, и начинайте наносить клочки полиэстера, предварительно максимально распушив их в виде букетика и закрепляя за его основание".


http://s30893898787.mirtesen.ru/blog...delayte-oblaka

----------


## energizer70

_В продолжении темы ЛЮСТРЫ и ссылка к ней_

http://fljuida.com/post263619780/

[IMG]http://*********ru/4335612m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Мурава

Это наши декорации на день Нептуна. Единственное неудобство- ветер, наши мероприятия проходят на детской площадке. Зато волны на полотне, как на море получились![IMG][/IMG]

----------

Лилия60 (16.04.2020)

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/3318718m.jpg[/IMG]

_Имитация капустного листа_

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/5146836/post290464914/

----------


## energizer70

_55 идей
_
[IMG]http://*********su/3923835m.jpg[/IMG]

http://www.digsdigs.com/55-awesome-c...+Decoration%29

----------

уктур (05.06.2021)

----------


## veter-koteyka

Разнообразные елочки под Новый год никогда лишними не бывают. Вот приглянулась идейка. Можно и в увеличенном размере воплощать. :Derisive: 

[IMG]http://*********net/3995182m.jpg[/IMG]

ЗДЕСЬ подробнее.

----------


## ВИОЛA

Оформление окон к 8 марта
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/527871
Выставила еще оформление зала вот здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4815385 
и дальше посты...

----------


## ВИОЛA

Оформление шарами   КРАСОТА!!!!!  :Ok: 

http://stranamasterov.ru/node/510626

Оформление центральной  стены на Фестиваль искусств
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/479289

----------

echeva (13.10.2018), katerina33 (19.03.2019)

----------


## Баха

мы делали плетень из газетных трубочек, который еще декорировала подсолнухами. К сожалению, фото не получается выложить((

плетень фото https://yadi.sk/i/E2pR1wB7YyJQa

P.S.: научилась выкладывать фото))

----------


## caelpy

Летнее оформление задней стены: [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Баха

Caelpy, пытаюсь загрузить фото через фалообменники, но почему-то не получается... Вроде бы все делаю правильно: загружаю фото, копирую ссылку, вставляю ссылку, но фото не открывается(((
https://yadi.sk/i/2e3R8lc2ZTSEJ

О, получилось! ))

----------

Лилия60 (16.04.2020), Лопаток (14.10.2018)

----------


## alla-mus

> О, получилось! ))


чудесно получилось)))!




> Чудесные цветы.





> ОДЕЖДА ДЛЯ СЦЕНЫ


жаль, ссылочка не рабочая((



> А вот от этого вообще в восторге


Действительно, восторг! О таком только мечтать...




> где весь продаваемый товар стоит 37 рублей


Согласна, это хорошее подспорье в оформлении. А мы все делаем своими руками...
Девочки, спасибо всем огромное за выставленный материал! Очень вдохновляет, кое - что взяла "на вооружение" в этом году постараюсь воплотить!

----------


## Liya-Yarulina

Девочки подскажите как сделать облегченную ширму для кукольного театра! скажем из картона... В человеч рост Кто нибудь делал? А то дерев слижком тяжелая для переноски.

----------


## pikolka

> Девочки подскажите как сделать облегченную ширму для кукольного театра! скажем из картона... В человеч рост Кто нибудь делал? А то дерев слижком тяжелая для переноски.


Мне свекр мой делал ширму по точному эскизу из книги Караманенко "кукольный театр- детям"- советская книжка, видела в интернете можно скачать. Так вот делалась она из небольших планочек-4 см.Делается только каркас и задник,на который натягивается ткань. Весит 5 кг максимум. Но -это лучшая ширма, кот. Когда- либо пользовалась! Ткань меняется в зависимости от спектакля, куколоводам очень удобно и комфортно, их детям не видно. Ни одна покупная  с ней не сравнится!нужно только рукастого мужчину найти:))

----------


## КНА

> Девочки подскажите как сделать облегченную ширму для кукольного театра! скажем из картона... В человеч рост Кто нибудь делал? А то дерев слижком тяжелая для переноски.


А мы сделали деревянную ширму на колесиках."Переезжает " в любые места, в понедельник выложу фото)

----------


## zubrilova

Я тоже хочу показать наш зал на праздники. В понедельник еще добавлю как у нас украшено сейчас.

----------

Лилия60 (16.04.2020)

----------


## energizer70

Работы Ватолкина Р.С.
http://www.artlib.ru/index.php?id=11...0&user_serie=0
[IMG]http://*********su/4938919m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tata74

> Работы Ватолкина Р.С.


Марина, спасибо огромное за знакомство с автором! Костюмы сразили наповал! Просто мечта "лоскутницы"!

----------


## Алена ПДО

Подскажите ,коллеги как сделать шапочки больших цветов на голову ? :Smile3:

----------


## Oksik

Предлагаю посмотреть декорации к сказке "Гуси-лебеди". Родители заказали банер "русской избы", мы его прикрепили на ширму, получилось как отдельная комната. На фото увидите. 
И декорции леса. Наши деревья из тканей. Основа вырезана из двп и задрапирована органзой.
https://yadi.sk/d/iwNoFhqFhLepY

----------

echeva (13.10.2018), Valesy (06.12.2015), Лилия60 (16.04.2020)

----------


## Елабужанка

http://cs627519.vk.me/v627519143/26c5/iKgunpUEtgs.jpg
  Так  оформлена  стена  музыкального зала.

И  ещё  вот  так.
http://cs621829.vk.me/v621829930/64e1/d-CeUDnPMHo.jpg

Ради  бога,извините,  фото  крупные  такие...... Как  уменьшить - не  знаю.
http://cs620827.vk.me/v620827143/d645/yqua2iJjE-8.jpg
 А  это  моя  развивающая   среда.

----------

ludmila_zub (14.10.2018), vetlost (28.09.2018), Лилия60 (16.04.2020)

----------


## energizer70

_ТЕАТР ИЗ МОЧАЛКИ_

[img]http://*********su/5973519m.jpg[/img]

----------

Лилия60 (16.04.2020)

----------


## Ольга Сара

Ирочка, спасибо за фото, скажите, а сундучок у вас самодельный или настоящий???

----------


## вера денисенко

идея с коробками очень хорошая их можно ещё раписывать с разных сторон и потом собирать как пазлы в места действия

----------


## Инесса Анатольевна

Девочки, кто оформлял зал ко дню театра? поделитесь пожалуйста идеями. :061:

----------


## Danon

Девочки, кто знает, как  шарики крепятся к стенке, которая без какой-либо ткани . Вот как на первой картинке во втором ряду.. Крутить цветы, гирлянды, арки я умею, а вот как крепить не знаю.

----------


## annapenko

> Девочки, кто знает, как  шарики крепятся к стенке, которая без какой-либо ткани . Вот как на первой картинке во втором ряду.. Крутить цветы, гирлянды, арки я умею, а вот как крепить не знаю.


На двухсторонний скотч. У нас и на ткань так прикрепляют, и на стену без ткани.

----------


## Danon

Спасибо большое! Никогда бы и подумать не могла , что двухсторонний скотч на ткань можно приклеить) Обязательно попробую) Спасибо)

----------


## эллона

> На двухсторонний скотч. У нас и на ткань так прикрепляют, и на стену без ткани.


Скажите пожалуйста, а шарики не лопаются и после скотча наверно на стене след остается?

----------


## energizer70



----------

SNAR (19.11.2016), stranikira (26.10.2016), veter-koteyka (02.11.2016), буссоница (24.10.2016), вера денисенко (11.02.2017), Ледок (02.11.2017), Озма (25.10.2016)

----------


## energizer70



----------

echeva (13.10.2018), faina (11.10.2018), ludmila_zub (14.10.2018), SNAR (24.09.2018), Tata74 (19.08.2019), буссоница (24.09.2018), Варшава (15.10.2018), Иннесса-75 (18.10.2018), Лилия60 (16.04.2020), МАРИСЕ (06.04.2019), Озма (24.09.2018), Світланочка (24.09.2018), Тамара Пискунова (08.09.2020)

----------


## ki-ki

Очень красиво и современно

----------


## energizer70

_Оформление рябиной из воздушных шариков_



_из пластмассовых шаров(сухой бассейн)_

----------

Alexandra_B (13.10.2018), annapenko (14.10.2018), Dilya6467 (13.10.2018), echeva (13.10.2018), Lenylya (16.10.2018), ludmila_zub (14.10.2018), SNAR (14.10.2018), Tata74 (19.08.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.10.2018), Варшава (15.10.2018), Грезельда (14.10.2018), Елена М (13.10.2018), Лилия60 (16.04.2020)

----------


## energizer70

_Рябинка в зале._

_ Дело рук нашего воспитателя Т.А._

_Шарики из сухого бассейна. листочки из материала Фоамирана, можно воспользоваться ватманом_

----------

echeva (15.10.2018), SNAR (16.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.10.2018), Ледок (15.10.2018), Лилия60 (16.04.2020)

----------


## echeva

Марина, спасибо за помощь..из всех предложенных Вами вариантов-сделаем свой! Благодарю за помощь!

----------

energizer70 (15.10.2018), Лилия60 (16.04.2020)

----------


## Лорис

Наше оформление к 75-летию Победы.
Это холл нашего сада.
https://yadi.sk/d/zHAUGjAXuWs7-w

----------

Alexandra_B (17.04.2020), AntonAsa1 (17.04.2020), ludmila_zub (16.04.2020), MakaRock (16.04.2020), vetlost (11.05.2020), Варшава (15.04.2020), Елена М (16.04.2020), Лилия60 (16.04.2020), Ольга Сара (16.04.2020), Татиана 65 (16.04.2020)

----------

